# Colder weather = smoked cheese



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

with the colder weather, cheese on sale 1.67 each , and a day off there was only one thing to do. SMOKE CHEESE, fired up the amnps tray with hickory and into the mes
                                                                                                                                                thanks for looking


----------



## xray (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice haul Jim! Neat selection of flavors!

Pesto Jack? That’s got my interest, never had that one.


----------



## Jabiru (Nov 6, 2019)

Now thats what I call a selection! Cannot beat smoked cheese.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 6, 2019)

Those are all interesting cheese flavors! Thats gonna make for some nice snacking! Looks likenthey took on some good color as well!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

xray said:


> Nice haul Jim! Neat selection of flavors!
> 
> Pesto Jack? That’s got my interest, never had that one.


thanks, yeah I never had it either along with some of the flavors I got, if you have a shur-save store by you I think they're on sale all week (not totally positive though) thanks for the like


----------



## xray (Nov 6, 2019)

There is one right by me. The brand does look familiar. I could check there and maybe wally world.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

Jabiru said:


> Now thats what I call a selection! Cannot beat smoked cheese.


they say variety is spice of life, now if I can remember which is which until I get it packed up and labeled tomorrow,  thanks for the like   Jim


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Those are all interesting cheese flavors! Thats gonna make for some nice snacking! Looks likenthey took on some good color as well!


yeah some of the flavors i've never tried before, will say horseradish is my favorite, we'll see if one of the other flavors takes over my top spot, i'm happy with the color, that's about 4 hours in the smoke, every time I open the fridge it's all I can smell, it's hard fighting the temptation of trying it.  thanks for the like  Jim


----------



## GATOR240 (Nov 6, 2019)

Great variety and nice color Jim. I'll be over Saturday to eat some of that cheese and watch the Irish! I'll bring the beverages! Like.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

xray said:


> There is one right by me. The brand does look familiar. I could check there and maybe wally world.


not sure of the price at wally world but probably pretty close, my wife  said that used to be the everyday price Aldi's if you have one of those close by.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

GATOR240 said:


> Great variety and nice color Jim. I'll be over Saturday to eat some of that cheese and watch the Irish! I'll bring the beverages! Like.


thanks for the compliments gator,  kick off is at 7:30 so try and be here around 3,  guess I better get some ribs going!!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 6, 2019)

Pesto jack sounds great. I plan on doing a cheese I’ve been  loving. It’s a rosemary Gouda. All yours looks awesome. I think our local Drug Mart carries that brand as do IGA’s.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Pesto jack sounds great. I plan on doing a cheese I’ve been  loving. It’s a rosemary Gouda. All yours looks awesome. I think our local Drug Mart carries that brand as do IGA’s.


yeah i'm wondering what some of this stuff is goig taste like since i've never had them, I don't think i've ever seen rosemary gouda, does sound good though, is that more of a specialty cheese, maybe they keep that in a different section.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 6, 2019)

I get the rosemary Gouda at a nearby Amish market. I’ll have to look at the wheel to see who makes it.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I get the rosemary Gouda at a nearby Amish market. I’ll have to look at the wheel to see who makes it.


if you have to look at the wheel,  i'll guarantee i'm not going to find it in the dairy section , i'll have to window shop at the specialty section


----------



## chucksmeats (Nov 6, 2019)

Good lookin' smoked cheese.  Lots of variety.  But you didn't mention the brand of beer that you use with it.


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2019)

Nice selection of cheese. And it came out nice. I never heard of a few of them. I'm also curious about the Pesto one.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 6, 2019)

Now that's a healthy selection. I'm more interested in the Cracked Black Pepper. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

chucksmeats said:


> Good lookin' smoked cheese.  Lots of variety.  But you didn't mention the brand of beer that you use with it.


thanks chuck, now if I can hold out a day or two before eating some, as for the brand of beer, COLD!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Nice selection of cheese. And it came out nice. I never heard of a few of them. I'm also curious about the Pesto one.


thanks Steve, I got to say it's sort of your fault I smoked some cheese after your post on the scorpion gouda it sort of got me off my butt to do some. i'll let you know about the pesto when I try it.  thanks for the like   jim


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 6, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that's a healthy selection. I'm more interested in the Cracked Black Pepper.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


thanks Chris, yeah the black pepper is another one I never had, will be sure to let you know when I try it.  and thanks for the like  Jim


----------



## Steve H (Nov 6, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks Steve, I got to say it's sort of your fault I smoked some cheese after your post on the scorpion gouda it sort of got me off my butt to do some. i'll let you know about the pesto when I try it.  thanks for the like   jim



My pleasure.


----------



## hawgrider (Nov 7, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> with the colder weather, cheese on sale 1.67 each , and a day off there was only one thing to do. SMOKE CHEESE, fired up the amnps tray with hickory and into the mes
> thanks for looking
> View attachment 410594
> View attachment 410595
> ...


Great assortment!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 7, 2019)

Man that's a load of cheese!
That ought to last you a while!
Al


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

hawgrider said:


> Great assortment!


yeah I like trying different flavors, I guess I won't know if I don't try them.  and thanks for the like   jim


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that's a load of cheese!
> That ought to last you a while!
> Al


yeah Al, ya know how it goes though, by the time you give some to family and friends i'll be smoking another batch for me. but that's alright everyone enjoys it.  thanks for the like   Jim


----------



## chucksmeats (Nov 7, 2019)

Had some yesterday with that COLD beer!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 7, 2019)

chucksmeats said:


> Had some yesterday with that COLD beer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bet it tasted great, oh yeah that cheese looks great too!


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 7, 2019)

Looks good! I'm interested in the Cracked Black Pepper also. And the bacon cheddar because bacon.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2019)

Norwester55 said:


> Looks good! I'm interested in the Cracked Black Pepper also. And the bacon cheddar because bacon.


thank you Norwester, I haven't tried those yet, I did try the pesto jack personally it was good but nothing special, horseradish is still my #1


----------



## tropics (Nov 8, 2019)

Jim sorry to say I must not have hit post reply,I never seen the pesto before did yo taste it before smoking? Wondering if it has nuts in it?
Richie


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 8, 2019)

tropics said:


> Jim sorry to say I must not have hit post reply,I never seen the pesto before did yo taste it before smoking? Wondering if it has nuts in it?
> Richie


      I must say I never even thought about tasting it before smoking, maybe i'll get some more tomorrow while they're on sale and try it without the smoke. I didn't notice any nuts in it, it has some type of peppers but very little heat to them,  it was good but i will say it was nothing special.  thanks for the like   Jim


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2019)

Just Found This, Jim!!
And it looks Great !!
My Favorite is Mozzarella.
Like.

Bear


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Just Found This, Jim!!
> And it looks Great !!
> My Favorite is Mozzarella.
> Like.
> ...


thanks bear, mozzarella is another cheese i've never tried smoked but I will have to put it on my list for next time. i'm sure i'll be doing more before the holidays. thanks for the like bear.    Jim


----------



## ofelles (Nov 11, 2019)

Still in the seventies here.   Another month before I can try my hand at smoking some cheese, can't wait!  That's a lot of cheese.


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 11, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Still in the seventies here.   Another month before I can try my hand at smoking some cheese, can't wait!  That's a lot of cheese.


hang in there, cold weather is coming if not i'll send some your way down to 10 degrees here tomorrow night. so I have some to spare.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks bear, mozzarella is another cheese i've never tried smoked but I will have to put it on my list for next time. i'm sure i'll be doing more before the holidays. thanks for the like bear.    Jim




Get some of the String cheese, which is Mozzarella in cylindrical shape about 3/4" Diameter & 4" to 5" long. You don't even have to cut them!!

Bear


----------



## Norwester55 (Nov 11, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> thanks bear, mozzarella is another cheese i've never tried smoked but I will have to put it on my list for next time. i'm sure i'll be doing more before the holidays. thanks for the like bear.    Jim


I made a pulled pork/mushroom pizza the other day topped with smoked mozzarella and it was possibly the best pizza I've made to date. I'll be upping my mozzarella stash this winter.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 11, 2019)

Cheesy goodness!!!! Nice job!


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 11, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Get some of the String cheese, which is Mozzarella in cylindrical shape about 3/4" Diameter & 4" to 5" long. You don't even have to cut them!!
> 
> Bear


sounds good bear, I will definitely try it


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 11, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Cheesy goodness!!!! Nice job!


thanks hawging it. got to love the smoked cheese


----------



## smokerjim (Nov 13, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Now that's a healthy selection. I'm more interested in the Cracked Black Pepper.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris


I tried the black pepper today, it's pretty good, besides the nice smoke flavor it taste like a cheddar with a light peppery taste. I would do this one again


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks, good to know. I'll be keeping an eye out for it. Sounds like it's up my alley for flavor. 

Chris


----------

